# shower tray



## tpe1 (May 25, 2010)

hi all
can anyone help please we have a 1994 swift royale 540 fiat motorhome the shower tray has been removed as it was cracked and one corner was missing we have been trying to replace it with not much luck. one firm have asked us to send a photo of original shower tray so they can see what we want but it was taken out over a year ago .anyone know where we can get one from thanks for any help tpe1


----------



## wints (May 25, 2010)

About 5 motorhomes ago I also had a wrecked shower tray.
Could'nt get a replacement anywhere.
So, I removed it and re-built it using plywood faced with a 'spongy' lino.
I glued the lino onto the ply, and used mastic to seal all the joints.
Also managed to fit a full sized drain-off point.

Allen


----------



## coolasluck (May 25, 2010)

You can buy universal shower trays out there,i could do with one myself.


----------



## Telstar (May 25, 2010)

Firstly have you tried swift?  I found with a lunar van that they had used an old caravan shower tray/sink unit design.  

I did notice that this recession closed the company that made that same lunar bathroom. 

Anyway, assuming that you still have the unit, look on the net for a fibreglass company.  There is one near me in Barnsley if I recall correctly and they will make you one from your existing tray.  It will cost you, but it will be right size and be stronger than the original.  It might not cost anymore than buying the new one from Swift!

thats the way I would go.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 26, 2010)

wints said:


> About 5 motorhomes ago I also had a wrecked shower tray.
> Could'nt get a replacement anywhere.
> So, I removed it and re-built it using plywood faced with a 'spongy' lino.
> I glued the lino onto the ply, and used mastic to seal all the joints.
> ...


same problem as me ,cannot get one to fit exept at a high price 80 quid   so gona make one pretty much the way you have. fibre glass line the shower tray resess and shower room floor, whilest still wet bond cushion flooring into wet glass fibre, then fix drain outlet best of all the flooring in the shower room will be matching the new tray and as it will be bonded into the whole floor totaly water proof


----------



## wints (May 26, 2010)

mandrake said:


> same problem as me ,cannot get one to fit exept at a high price 80 quid ......... cushion flooring.....



I think I might have paid £80 had one been available, and my 'spongy lino' was definetly cushion flooring.

Allen


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 26, 2010)

it will cost me about 25 quid to do if that, as i dropped on a pair of glass fibre curtains at the booty sale only need to buy the resin and an offcut of flooring so i will end up with a solid job when done what a cheapskate i am  some may say its my yorkshire upbringing


----------



## n8rbos (May 26, 2010)

i don't know the makeup of these trays but if they like the acrylic baths and showertrays i use to fit they had a piece of chipboard in the base to stop them flexin'.

i'm sure for the cost it would be worth while repairing with fibreglass from a proper car paint supplier and also theywill advise on spraying it to matching colour as original!

i ain't from yorkshire lol but still won't throw money about!!!!! whats to say if you buy an identical try that same problem don't occur in few years????

peeps use to ask me is a £160 bathroom suite as good as a £500 one, its all in the installation!!!!!


----------



## rolandrat (May 26, 2010)

*Shower tray*



tpe1 said:


> hi all
> can anyone help please we have a 1994 swift royale 540 fiat motorhome the shower tray has been removed as it was cracked and one corner was missing we have been trying to replace it with not much luck. one firm have asked us to send a photo of original shower tray so they can see what we want but it was taken out over a year ago .anyone know where we can get one from thanks for any help tpe1



Have you tried O'Leary Motorhomes Motorhome Self Build, Camper Van Parts, Spares and Accessories they stock numerous parts for all makes of motorhomes and they could possibly have what you are looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 26, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> i don't know the makeup of these trays but if they like the acrylic baths and showertrays i use to fit they had a piece of chipboard in the base to stop them flexin'.
> 
> i'm sure for the cost it would be worth while repairing with fibreglass from a proper car paint supplier and also theywill advise on spraying it to matching colour as original!
> 
> ...



well the one that was in my van was made of a type of blow molded plastic .not repairable also to get another of the size is nigh on imposible . also it was fitted in with a expanding foam round it so it was a smash job .the only other trays available are too large for the aperture , so unless i start cutting the floor of the van about it looks as if a home made one is my only option after all the g.r.p is the only way to go i have fitted a stronger peice of ply in the bottom as the orig was a thin bit of 3 ply


----------

